# West Galveston Bay fishing spots.



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm headed to Galveston this weekend to do some fishing. Yall have any info on spots and places to fish. Times and such. Got lucky last time on a ridge. I don't have GPS but can write down coordinates. I'm really hoping to put my buddies on some fish. They came from Pennsylvania to fish here.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Are you fishing from the bank or in a boat ?


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

Most likely a boat. I usually go straight out from Sea Isle canals to the ship channel. There is some kind of rest stop there for the barges. We ride our jet ski's there also. I've been all over that bay on a jet ski. My brother in law is afraid to take his boat across the bay to Galveston and Kemah. I'm not. My buddy is going to bring his boat and we will probably fish mornings and evening. What do yall recommend? The kids we may take to the pass. Not sure.


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

I found the spot. Off Alligator point just inside the ship channel. We were in like 2 feet of water using corks and live bait. As soon as it hit the water the specs would hit like no tomorrow. I would leave my bait over the side of the boat to bait my sons hooks and the fish would come up and take my bait right off my hook. At the boat! We slayed them. Got to keep 7 out of about 100 a day. The fish finder was just loaded with fish the entire afternoon. It was amazing. Best fishing I've ever had.


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

*West Bay*

I went out yesterday and got into some fish in Jumbile Cove. It was pretty nice actually....noone even came into the cove the entire time i was there. The tide was really high flooding the marsh grass and the fish were up in the grass and on the outside of the cove along the grass. Bait everywhere and fish hammering the bait. I got there about 11:00am and left @ 1:30pm. I caught everything on Pink Skitterwalk. Enjoy!


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

all spots in west bay are already taken.you need to get on the spot list.when someone dies you move up the list.it takes years to get a spot


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

haha you guys are funny I cant believe you guys. Pretty much giving out GPS coords to your fishing spots to anyone with an internet connection...hope you dont plan on fishing there anymore...


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I did that just so i could laugh at people like you! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

hehehe


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

plgorman said:


> haha you guys are funny I cant believe you guys. Pretty much giving out GPS coords to your fishing spots to anyone with an internet connection...hope you dont plan on fishing there anymore...


You're fishing partner gave us all of yours....see ya out there. :rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

See ya there!


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

I doesn't matter...i pretty much get out there on the water and look at what's going on and make a plan from there. Actually i was heading towards East Bay yesterday and turned around at the Causeway. I figured it would be less crowded in West so i made a run down along the south shoreline looking for a sign of fish. I didn't see much action around N/S Deer so i kept going...saw a slick, stopped and fished it..nothing. I moved on with the intentions of hitting the area around the water tower. As I was passing the mouth of Jumbile Cove, i noticed some bait flipping out of the water...decided to go have a look and BAM!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> You're fishing partner gave us all of yours....see ya out there. :rotfl:


He only knows one and that might be a reason I don't have a fishing partner anymore! One Deep son!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

plgorman said:


> He only knows one and that might be a reason I don't have a fishing partner anymore! One Deep son!


I'm just messin with ya...

Ya'll are some up tight folks about fishing spots.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> I'm just messin with ya...
> 
> Ya'll are some up tight folks about fishing spots.


Im not uptight about YOUR fishing spots! I got my gps ready lets hear them!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

.





_(this is the part where the old guy sits back and silently waits in ambush)_


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

:wink:


Timemachine said:


> .
> 
> _(this is the part where the old guy sits back and silently waits in ambush)_


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

Only place we have ever caught anything is over there by Alligator point. Either where I told yall or just on the bay side of that where the big round things stick up out of the water. The make a kinda square. Only thing I've noticed is when the sharks and dolphin show up the fish scatter. I see dolphin there all the time. Every time I go there. What about Chocolate bay or what ever it is called? Is that a good area? I was thinking about heading there next time we go.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

plgorman said:


> Im not uptight about YOUR fishing spots! I got my gps ready lets hear them!


The surf...by the Pillars.

The surf...off the jetties.

Usually I just follow guys with rods in thier trucks and watch them with my binoculars. It's actually been sort of productive...

Now I'm going to need your other ones...LMAO!!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

dakotanut said:


> Only place we have ever caught anything is over there by Alligator point. Either where I told yall or just on the bay side of that where the big round things stick up out of the water. The make a kinda square. Only thing I've noticed is when the sharks and dolphin show up the fish scatter. I see dolphin there all the time. Every time I go there. What about Chocolate bay or what ever it is called? Is that a good area? I was thinking about heading there next time we go.


Every AREA is good. Yeah there are some good fish in chocolate just dont eat them...it aint about spots its about learning their patterns for different conditions. I.E. where they tend to hang out or what structure they like when the wind is blowing x direction, when the tide is x high, ambush points, etc etc.

Now go fishing and learn some patterns!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> The surf...by the Pillars.
> 
> The surf...off the jetties.
> 
> ...


I only got one spot and that's in my boat!


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

plgorman said:


> Every AREA is good. Yeah there are some good fish in chocolate just dont eat them...it aint about spots its about learning their patterns for different conditions. I.E. where they tend to hang out or what structure they like when the wind is blowing x direction, when the tide is x high, ambush points, etc etc.
> 
> Now go fishing and learn some patterns!


See now that is the problem. We don't go down there very much. About 2 or 3 times a year usually during the summer. I guess we just got lucky then? I have found that watching for the birds diving into the water is productive also. Most times we end up scaring them off. LOL. Sometimes we fish Matagorda. Usually in the Colorado river and it's cut offs.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

dakotanut said:


> About 2 or 3 times a year usually during the summer. I guess we just got lucky then? I have found that watching for the birds diving into the water is productive also.* Most times we end up scaring them off. LOL.* Sometimes we fish Matagorda. Usually in the Colorado river and it's cut offs.


I think I've heard a lot about ya'll on here, from other fishermen.


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

dakotanut said:


> I'm headed to Galveston this weekend to do some fishing. Yall have any info on spots and places to fish. Times and such. Got lucky last time on a ridge. I don't have GPS but can write down coordinates. I'm really hoping to put my buddies on some fish. They came from Pennsylvania to fish here.


Place to fish-In the water.
Where to catch them-In the mouth.

Come on man,are you serious?? You are asking for co-ordinates??
Just horn in on someone else.
get a life.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

best way to find some good spots is to cruise around with binoculars and look for bent rods. Work those shorelines all around west bay there are lots of fish. If that isn't working then try the big reefs. Snake Island is right out there fish around that too.


----------



## FishingJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Bone Pile said:


> Place to fish-In the water.
> Where to catch them-In the mouth.
> 
> Come on man,are you serious?? You are asking for co-ordinates??
> ...



He didn't ask for your best honey hole, he asked for a spot that there might be some fish. Ease up dude...


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

dakotanut said:


> See now that is the problem. We don't go down there very much. About 2 or 3 times a year usually during the summer. I guess we just got lucky then? I have found that watching for the birds diving into the water is productive also. Most times we end up scaring them off. LOL. Sometimes we fish Matagorda. Usually in the Colorado river and it's cut offs.


In that case, hire a guide, or just keep potlickin'!


----------



## sharphooks (May 4, 2005)

isn't this a fishing forum where anglers can teach and share information?


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

sharphooks said:


> isn't this a fishing forum where anglers can teach and share information?


It sure is. Teach and share information not give out GPS coordinates for spots we've put in time, money, sweat, and countless hrs to learn/find. Some people dont mind holding your hand and inviting potlickers to their honey holes, those same people get on here a week later and cry about so and so cutting off their drift, burning their wade, etc etc. Do some searches and educate yourself on the area you want to fish and the fish you are targeting, then go put in the work to find your fish. Thats part of the fun.

All these noobs wanting people to hold their hands and walk them to the fish...you must be an Obama supporter.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Just East of SeaIsle is snake island /cove and maggie's cove. That's about a half mile from SeaIlse. Deeper cut in Maggies can produce some fish. Thats a quick and east from where you are starting...


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't want any coordinates. Just a decent place to go get some fish. I like to take my son and see him catch some. We never infiltrate someone elses honey hole. Ever. And NO! I'm not an Obama supporter. Don't even get me started on that idiot. I could go on for hours. Yall crack me up. LOL. Do yall use lures or live bait more?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

dakotanut said:


> Do yall use lures or live bait more?


The tough guys use lures...

Smart ones use live bait...


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Live bait will catch more fish including trash. Lures typically yield less fish but the ones you do catch will more than likely be quality.

Live Bait=Fisherman
Lures=Angler
Long Pole=Potlicker


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

plgorman said:


> Live bait will catch more fish including trash. Lures typically yield less fish but the ones you do catch will more than likely be quality.
> 
> Live Bait=Fisherman
> Lures=Angler
> Long Pole=Potlicker


I am going to follow you around next time you go fishing sounds like you are hiding some good spots. You also sound like a great feller to fish by an have some conversation.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

greens cut has been hot!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

lol I wouldnt expect anything less!!! jk.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

plgorman said:


> Live bait will catch more fish including trash. Lures typically yield less fish but the ones you do catch will more than likely be quality.
> 
> Live Bait=Fisherman
> Lures=Angler
> Long Pole=Potlicker


It's not potlickin if you know them...

It's just what friends do. BTW, where are you fishing this weekend? :slimer:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Somewhere between the Sabine and the Brazos, see you there!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

plgorman said:


> Live bait will catch more fish including trash. Lures typically yield less fish but the ones you do catch will more than likely be quality.
> 
> Live Bait=Fisherman
> Lures=Angler
> Long Pole=Potlicker


 Long Pole is a potlocker. Ha Ha:slimer:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

24Buds said:


> Long Pole is a potlocker. Ha Ha:slimer:


Wanna join me?

I got some good binoculars we can use....
Hell I spot them at least half a mile away.

PS...I put a GPS tracker on Plgorman's boat, so we know right where he'll be.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

24Buds said:


> Long Pole is a potlocker. Ha Ha:slimer:


he's got what in his locker? 

:slimer:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> Wanna join me?
> 
> I got some good binoculars we can use....
> Hell I spot them at least half a mile away.
> ...


That aint gonna help. Ill be on a marsh island somewhere most likely and you wont be able to see me with the go go gadget boat blind up...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

plgorman said:


> That aint gonna help. Ill be on a marsh island somewhere most likely and you wont be able to see me with the go go gadget boat blind up...


I don't need to look for you...I'll just ride right up to ya.

I'll have the spot down to .000000 degree. :slimer:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

dont forget to bring your potlocker...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> I am going to follow you around next time you go fishing sounds like you are hiding some good spots. You also sound like a great feller to fish by an have some conversation.


he really is a great feller to fish by but his spots are questionable :spineyes: :slimer:


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

Zork said:


> I went out yesterday and got into some fish in Jumbile Cove. It was pretty nice actually....noone even came into the cove the entire time i was there. The tide was really high flooding the marsh grass and the fish were up in the grass and on the outside of the cove along the grass. Bait everywhere and fish hammering the bait. I got there about 11:00am and left @ 1:30pm. I caught everything on Pink Skitterwalk. Enjoy!


zork, were you wading at this cove? If so, where did ya parked your car? I thought nobody can park at that bob smith right in jamaica subdivision...

unless you launched your boat/kayak some where else?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

plgorman said:


> dont forget to bring your potlocker...


10-4

Locked and Loaded

Seriously though we'll be down that way saturday...I'll give you a call.


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

alright I think CM's roommate might be hunting w/ me sat morning


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

plgorman said:


> alright I think CM's roommate might be hunting w/ me sat morning


He ain't working?


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Long Pole said:


> He ain't working?


yeah he said he could go in late (10am). Then I said if he wanted to come he'd have to meet me at the ramp b/c ill prob head to CoachLaw's camp or fish afterwards. If I had my guess i'd prob say he wont show...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

call him now,, good lord!


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

waterspout said:


> call him now,, good lord!


We ain't womenz...I don't need to hear his voice.

There's 10,000+ other threads for you to view. :slimer:


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

waterspout said:


> call him now,, good lord!


coming from a guy with 8,000+ posts. I bet every one of those was far from random b/s to pass the time...:spineyes:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

plgorman said:


> coming from a guy with 8,000+ posts. I bet every one of those was far from random b/s to pass the time...:spineyes:


****


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> ****


you're a what?


----------



## Markc27 (Oct 22, 2008)

zork, can you wade that grassy area? jumbile cove?


----------



## dakotanut (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah man! Hunting! I would love to go hunting. See, the only problem is there are soooo many dove in the air over my house, I just point and shoot and usually get about 4 a shot. I am not kidding. The dove in this part of Fort Bend county are record numbers this year. I hope the duck are. Now back to the regularly scheduled program.


----------



## mattspeck (Jul 8, 2006)

Just show sportsmanship and everyone can catch a few.


----------



## big3slayer (Jun 29, 2008)

Go buy a few books the usually sellem at academy or ftu tells u what to look for durin certain times of the year goodluck try not to potlick to much


----------



## nokatch (Mar 24, 2009)

This thread is dated 2009....


----------

